# Gatormade trailers?



## tom-ky (May 30, 2011)

Anyone got experience with their goosenecks? Seems like google shows a lot of paint issues.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

They’s a lot of ‘em on the market....I haven’t ever owned one, do have a buddy that has a tag-a-long equipment trailer that he’s purty fond of, ill have to ask him about any issues......especially regarding paint. Most are powder coated it seems nowadays, but that’s no guarantee of a quality finish.


----------



## Dixiemist (Dec 9, 2020)

Mines 4 years old no problems yet.


----------



## tom-ky (May 30, 2011)

Dixiemist said:


> Mines 4 years old no problems yet.


What size you have? Looking at the 20+5 with 7000# axles.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Pulling a 40 foot. Put in service August 2019. No issues.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> ......especially regarding paint. Most are powder coated it seems nowadays, but that's no guarantee of a quality finish.


Who ever invented that type of painting should be shot, IMHO. That or the folks doing it, haven't been taught the right way to do the painting.

Larry


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I've owned 3 trailers,2 with automotive type paint and 1 powder coat.Well the ones with the better paint have better workmanship in other areas also.Not saying that is always true just what I've noticed in what I've owned myself.

sold my 98 Felling trailer a yr ago,paint was still pretty good,original wood in floor that was still good.Ramps were stil in good shape.I figured I had well over 300,000 miles on that trailer.Pd quite a bit more for the trailer but it treated me well


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

Uphayman said:


> Pulling a 40 foot. Put in service August 2019. No issues. IMG_2024.JPG


I have been looking into single axle trucks and I am ready to buy but looking for the right truck. What kind is yours, how much hp? Transmission? Does yours have diff lock?
I was going to plate it for 50k.
I have a 40 foot trailer with 12k axles.
Thanks.


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

tom-ky said:


> Anyone got experience with their goosenecks? Seems like google shows a lot of paint issues.


I know nothing for gator trailers. But I have a load trail, loadmax 40 foot with 12k axles and electric over hydralic brakes. The electric over hydralic is a big upgrade. Mine has powder coat and is ok. But I think regular paint would be easier to touch up.
Also not sure if all manufactors with the big ramps have it where you can pin the ramps to stand strait up but for hauling round bales it sure is nice. A 66" bale on my 40 foot trailer allows 14 bales and with the ramps up it is a good tight fit that locks the bale in where you don't have to strap anything. Whatever size you get I would take that into consideration.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Stxpecans123 said:


> I have been looking into single axle trucks and I am ready to buy but looking for the right truck. What kind is yours, how much hp? Transmission? Does yours have diff lock?
> I was going to plate it for 50k.
> I have a 40 foot trailer with 12k axles.
> Thanks.


2006 4400 international, 285 hp, 10 speed fuller. No diff lock.


----------



## Dixiemist (Dec 9, 2020)

tom-ky said:


> What size you have? Looking at the 20+5 with 7000# axles.


20+5 with the big ramps it's been a good trailer easier to pull than my old hurst's and the paint has held up a lot better than the hurst.


----------



## tom-ky (May 30, 2011)

Dixiemist said:


> 20+5 with the big ramps it's been a good trailer easier to pull than my old hurst's and the paint has held up a lot better than the hurst.


How have the big ramps done? I notice that their's don't have the foot that touches the ground and wonder if the trailer goes done much loading equipment.


----------



## Dixiemist (Dec 9, 2020)

I haven't noticed any real diffence Loading tractors up but they are nice loading rolls, plenty of surface area to sit them on.


----------

